# Found in garden and still damp.



## krunchynutt (Dec 7, 2018)

I thinks it's an Eastern brown but i am no expert.

May have to keep dog in


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 7, 2018)

Impossible to tell from this picture alone. It does look like an elapid.

What will help is a location and close up pictures of useful diagnostic features. These can be found on the upper and lower sides of the head, and the underside of the tail including the vent. Counting the scale rows at midbody will also help. With all of these it will be easy to identify. With some of them it may be anything from easy to impossible, depending on location and what it is.


----------



## cris (Dec 7, 2018)

krunchynutt said:


> I thinks it's an Eastern brown but i am no expert.
> 
> May have to keep dog in
> 
> View attachment 325764



I would go with that assumption. Where are you in Australia? there are a few critters with similar scale counts, but none are good for pet dogs.


----------



## krunchynutt (Dec 7, 2018)

Its in Greenbank QLD. Next to a big pond with bush and trees.


----------



## krunchynutt (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks for replies. Pretty certain it's a brown now.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 7, 2018)

Post a picture of the underside of the tail.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 7, 2018)

I am guessing it's likely a Red-bellied Black Snake, from the pictures I'm guessing the head isn't available, but the subcaudals on the underside of the tail should be sufficient to confirm one way or the other.

Not that it particularly matters in this case, but 'identifications' from people who clearly don't know what they're talking about often do more harm than good.


----------



## krunchynutt (Dec 8, 2018)

Sorry for delay. More pics attached


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 9, 2018)

Need the entire tail, most important is the area post posterior (away from the head) of the cloaca (vent/bum). If you have the head it will be quite easy.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 11, 2019)

cris said:


> … there are a few critters with similar scale counts, but none are good for pet dogs.


 Going on the scale count alone, it could also be a Brown Tree Snake, which do not represent a danger to dogs, have divided caudals and are found in the area. One can count 15 dorsal scale rows. If that were the actual number (which is very unlikely), then there are a number of not particularly dangerous smaller elapids, and even some Green Tree Snakes, that fit the count.



krunchynutt said:


> Thanks for replies. Pretty certain it's a brown now.


 And I am pretty certain you are wrong. On what evidence do you base your ID? [Refer sticky post No. 1] It is most likely to be a Red-bellied Black. Although there is no absolute measure to compare size by, the rush leaves in the photo would indicate a sizeable snake. The degree of dark pigment in the dorsal scales, in stark contrast to the pigment-free skin between them, is typical of a RBB and not of EB’s. The partially pigmented lower lateral line of scales is also typical of a RBB and not an EB. There is no evidence of brown/ orange streaks present on the ventral scales of EB’s. However some EB’s have light markings and not all of the venter may be marked. EB’s have roughly circular proportioned dorsal scales, whereas in RBB’s they tend to be elongated and shield-shaped. A big pond and bush nearby would provide ideal habitat for RBB’s, making it likely they occur there.

PS: Apologies for the delay in posting


----------

